# My 400 gallon, update



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Cant see the pics :icon_frow


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

and this








???


----------



## ksand (Oct 19, 2004)

The tank looks great! I like the "then" and "now" shots. I'm having trouble, though, picturing what a _400 _ gallon tank looks like. That's a lot of water .


----------



## Biffe (Dec 13, 2004)

Ksand, i just had the same thought, :icon_bigg i just bought a new 190 gallon and it's on the edge of being too large, atleast for the room it's in atm.

Very impressive growth since you chaneged light, how much of your light is now T5? the reason that i ask its because i just bought 8 x 39watt with special reflectors from Aquastabil, but ill first have time to set up next month.

Regards Kenneth


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

It's nice and big :icon_bigg 








Does this give you an idea?
(check out my pbase www.pbase.com/edvet for more pics)
Ed


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

how much is your electricity bill? Being trying to convince my other half to let me get a 180 gallons or even a 240 gallons  she just worries about electric bill. hehehe

GREAT LOOKING TANK!


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

Wow that's almost 1,600 liters! I want one! :icon_bigg 

Look at how small the angelfish look in there...


----------



## ksand (Oct 19, 2004)

teddo10 said:


> Does this give you an idea?
> (check out my pbase www.pbase.com/edvet for more pics)
> Ed


LOL No! You should be standing next to it!  . Is that you and your dad, there? You guys win some kind of awards for breeding discus?


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

I had a lot of light already but I changed 1x 125W Mercuryvapour for 2x 80W T5 just a few weeks ago. There still is 325W mercuryvapour and 250W MH.

The elctricity bill is counterbalanced by not having to heat the room during winter as much (now how's that for an argument). He it's a hobby, it may cost some money, I don't drink, don't smoke, don't have an expensive car, I do play golf but have a nice job also.

Not almost, it's excactly 1500 liters, (200x80/120x75 cm), and therse app 350 lit biological filter next and under it.

Ed


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Looks fantastic! What are the dimensions of the tank? 400 gallons definitely sound like a tank big enough to grow Swords in without worry!


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

No it's Discus Hans together with Jorg Stendker in Duisburg Germany at the 
International Discus Championship. They won those prices. Look at:
http://www.discus-hans-usa.com/
Hans is a friend of mine, we build the tank in my house together with a guy, Rob, ho has been working with glass for thirty years.


----------



## ksand (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you, teddo. :wink:


----------



## gw11ucb (Jan 3, 2004)

teddo10 said:


> The elctricity bill is counterbalanced by not having to heat the room during winter as much (now how's that for an argument). He it's a hobby, it may cost some money, I don't drink, don't smoke, don't have an expensive car, I do play golf but have a nice job also.
> 
> Ed



I need to use that as an arguement. I don't drink, smoke, ro have an expensive car! LOL... I'll try that one out to see if it works!


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Like this?








Ed


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

Very nice. I just love big tanks. I find the smaller ones nice, but the planning that goes into the larger ones is just where my interest peaks. Good Job.


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

Ed, that picture puts things in much better perspective. That is an incredible tank! Your bio-filter is almost the size of my entrie tank, and I don't have a small tank! Great work  I really like the way the T5s change the light color. Are you planning on keeping the MH lights after you replace the mercury vapors? I've always liked the way point-source lighting creates shadows and ripples in the lighting of a tank, more realistic looking IMHO. How often do you perform water changes?


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Travis.
I like the T5's also and will expand on them. I will propably keep the M.H.'s because I like them too. Since light drives the planted tank, you "never" can have to much  .
I dont do regular water changes. I do them 24/7. I have an RO unit wich functions 24/7. Nowadays I add both the filtrate as the "dirty"water. I used to use the filtrate only, to cope with evaporation losses and I used to have a bare discus tank, but with all the plants I figure I can use all the trace elements and keep the NO3 in the tank, so its on to give app 20-30 gall. per day.
Sometimes I vacume off some debris.
Ed


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow, Ed! That is truly an impressive tank! The first pictures definitely don't quite put it into perspective. Great work!


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

I want a bigger one!!

...and I mean an aquarium  :icon_redf 

However, I dont think my wooden floors would cope let alone the expense of buying one and running it :icon_frow


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Added some new plants Cabomba aquatica and furcata, Lidwigia inclinata, Heteranthera zosterilofia, Alternathera reinecki and rosaefolia, Tonina fluviatilis, Macopa myriophylloides and Myrophillum mattogrossense.
















































Ed


----------



## ksand (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update! I'm a big fan of this tank :wink:


----------



## scalare altum (Apr 5, 2004)

HOLY!!!  :drool: 

That is THE BEST PLANTED TANK I AHVE EVER LAID MY EYES ON! EVER!!!

Amazing, purely amazing and stunning, and awesome, and beautiful, and i can't think of any more adjectives becasue i am awe...

-Joel


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Joel, let mee treat you roud: :









Ed


----------



## FISA (Dec 3, 2004)

Very impressive teddo10 ...wow...

you would almost have to go scooba diving to put some plants in there...

hmmm....water changes ???


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

FISA said:


> hmmm....water changes ???


Not realy, I have water entering the aquarium 24/7 at app 20 gall/day and a large biological filter.
I do have to stand in the aquarium now and then.
Ed


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

wow that's very impressive,

the last time i had a planted tank was a few yrs back but had to close them all down due to school,

now that i have a bit of free time i'm starting to set up a planted tank again

I can't wait until the next update with pictures of how your tank is doing

keep us updated

thx
Raymond


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

WOW! What kind of angels are those? Don't tell me they are just classic Scalares! They're beautiful! I haven't seen Angels that gorgeous in a long time!


----------



## Biorium (Dec 24, 2004)

really Nice  I would love such a bog one


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> WOW! What kind of angels are those? Don't tell me they are just classic Scalares! They're beautiful! I haven't seen Angels that gorgeous in a long time!


Nope the're altums, They are German bred altums.
Ed


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

German bred?!? Very nice, i've always wanted some altums but never had the water to!


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

teddo10 said:


> Ed


Ed, which grass plant are you using in the foreground? Whatever it is, it's exactly what I'm looking. How tall does it get (average)? Thanks


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Looks like maybe dwarf sag? I have some in my 55, waiting for it to start growing out and everything...got to get my co2 system up and going first! lol Dwarf sag is a very easy plant to grow, get good substrate, CO2, and some decent lighting and its good. Its really a midground plant, but I'm going for a jungle look so its my carpet plant


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

It'a a mixture of Sagitaria subulata, Echinodorus magdalensis/quadricostatus and E. tenellus, whichever does best wins. Originally I tried a field of tenellus, added some sag's on one side and from the other side the magdelensis grew in.On the other side of the log (you seen in the background) there is a carpet of only magdalensis. Ia a tank 30 inches high a lot of plants are carpetplants :icon_bigg :icon_bigg :icon_bigg 
Ed


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

By popular demand: moved a big sword to right side behind the wood.
Better?








Ed


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

looks great now! It all flows smoothly, I love it! Good work


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks, I see what you mean, there's a nice curve.
Ed


----------



## fishwife (Apr 11, 2004)

teddo10 said:


> Ia a tank 30 inches high a lot of plants are carpetplants :icon_bigg :icon_bigg :icon_bigg
> Ed


Just curious - do you find it difficult to work with such a tall tank? I'm asking because I've got a 24" that I've been thinking of converting to a planted tank, but I've been worried that it would be too hard to reach the substrate.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

It's not always easy. I can reach inside for cleaning the front window easily, and reach the palnts the first two feet ,but then it gets more difficult.
It's not an Amano style of aquariumkeeping, I'm not pruning daily and keeping everything neat and tidy. You'll have to be thinking in advance where to put the plants. Whe I replanted that big sword, I lay across the tank, belly in the water. That's not something you do every day.
And you have to invest in some good strong lights, like HQI and or T5, and which you must make movable in case you have to get to the back of the tank. To get acceptable lightlevels it takes some watts, and even then it's not easy to get lightloving plants to grow as groundcover. I can forget glossostigma carpetting.
On the other hand jou have a big tank,, which I love, you can grow huge swords, and tons of fun
As I say: bigger_* is * _ better
Ed


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

I can't get over how large that thing is - 400 gallons! The scale is still hard for me to comprehend. Those swords must be absolutely gigantic :icon_eek: And I thought my 125G was hard to work on . . .


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

That tank deserves the plants that most of us only dream of... Swords are a plant that only get better with age and most of us have to tear them out before they hit that stage... someday I would love to have a tank like this. roud:


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Finaly some reds are starting to grow.
I definitly have to get used to stem plants, the're different from swords.

















Ed


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

Just incredible Ed! And very nice photography work as well. roud: Do I see Mayaca sellowiana in there or is that Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'?


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Travis, South America only he roud: 
I bought it as Mayacca vandelli (aka M.fluviatilis), Bacopa myriophylloides is on it's right side.
Ludwigia inclinata on the far right side.
Ed


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

I notice your Mayaca seems to be curling a bit. Mine does that too. It was fairly vertical when I received it but started curling a few days after I put it in. It seems perfectly healthy though.


----------



## Clueless (Jan 10, 2005)

OH MY GOD that is absolutely amazing.


----------



## DiscusHans (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Ed,

your tank is looking great again my friend.

Or as we Dutch say:

It ain't much if it isn't Dutch

Good job buddy and when do you put the Discus back in :fish: :tongue: :fish: :tongue: :fish: 

Hans.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Ed...What an amazing tank ya got there!! Showed it to my wife, an she just shook her head an said "NO"!! Then again, I do smoke, an drink a few beers now an then.. :wink: 

Love to see the Discus in there!!


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Hello,

are you going to keep Discus at all? :icon_bigg


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

I kept discus for a few years in there. It used to be a Tefe biotope aquarium. Due to an accident with my homemade background I emptied it and kept it empty for a year and a half. Then I decided to start it up again in a semi-Amano style fully planted Orinoco type aquarium.
In the discus era it looked like this:









Ed


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Thats a nice look, I love the branches, too bad you couldnt incorporate a bit more of that wood into the present look.
Is that hole in the right side of the wall part of the demise of the homemade background ?


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

No, on the right side you see a pump (from behind). With my background I build a plateau/platform just submerged in the back of the tank in order to grow E. tenellus just submerged. This broke of :icon_conf :icon_redf .
The wood originates from peat fields ( so it/s conserved by the humic acids in there) here in Western Europe. It stays good for a few years but then it starts to decay a bit, so it had to go.

Ed


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

The biotope was unreal :eek5:


----------



## Clueless (Jan 10, 2005)

i love how tiny those discus look in the 400G lol


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

I started on a redo yesterday. The groundcover collected a lot of algae and dust/dirt.
It's an ongoing project  








Ed


----------



## pphx459 (Jun 25, 2004)

This tank is insane. I love it! How do you keep up with the dosing besides feeding? I mean like micros and all?


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

I do feed a lot , but also add 20 ml of micronutrients daily.
I just emptied out the main part of my biological filter because it "ate" to much nitrates. I want to stop ading nitrates.

Ed


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

For such a large tank, you got it all under control! That is definately something I could stare at for hours...Might even cancel cable. :wink:


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Stop adding Nitrate?*

How are you going to maintain the nitrate level without adding it? Excess Food?


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

kzr750r1 said:


> How are you going to maintain the nitrate level without adding it? Excess Food?


The general idea is that by emptiyng out the filter I only keep the aerobic bact's wich produce the nitrates and "lose" the bacterias which converse the nitrates to N2, so al the waste will be available for plantgrowth.
I feed app 3-4 times a day deepfrozen food .
Ed


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

Ed, I've got a similar situation with my 125G. I don't need to dose N very much at all because of nitrogenous waste products. It's handy but makes it tricky to figure out my dosing routine.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, right now, the nitrates are almost always very low, and with my amount of plants they will take up a lot, I figure.
In my quest for fiting plants just found out my Mayaca vandelli in fact is Rotala nansjenshan and my Myriophyllum mattogrosense is M. tuberculatum, so it's back to the shops again. Sigh, a mans work is never done  
Ed


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

The nitrates are probably getting consumed by the plants as soon as it's available. I also used to feed my fish 3-4x a day (on the days when I can) with a decent population of fish (back when all the roselines were in the tank) and still was dosing nitrates pretty heavily.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm still unsure wether the change was a good thing. I think I want my groundcover back, and the Alternanthera's aren't doing that well. I thought they were easy :icon_frow 
Oh well, i'll give it a bit longer :icon_conf









Ed


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

The tank is looking amazing man... just give it a little time.. I am very, very, very much in love with that schoal of angelfish... thats just awesome..


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeah this is looking great! I have one question though, are you having issues with humidity at all?

The plans are in the works for an addition to our home and at the architec's right now. I'm planning a 10' tank near 300-400 gallons and am trying to assist in ventilation concerns etc. Just currious what if anything you are doing.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Gareth, one more for you









Hop:
It's an open tank, but I have a fairly large living room. I only had trouble with some damp windows in the past when it was a Discus tank (28-30 degrees Celcius 82-86 degrees Fahrenheit). Now it's app 26/78 and it isn't a problem.
From a health point of view it doesn't matter wether it's 45% relative humidity or 75%.
Ed


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I love that pic.. LOL


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Teddo, alternanthera can be a pretty slow grower. Your tank looks amazing, the angels are unbeleivable. Have you tryed pygmy chainsword for a groundcover? It is very undemanding.


----------



## Lorenceo (Jan 29, 2004)

woooah.. that is such a cool pic!

great tank too! roud:


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

> Hop:
> It's an open tank, but I have a fairly large living room. I only had trouble with some damp windows in the past when it was a Discus tank (28-30 degrees Celcius 82-86 degrees Fahrenheit). Now it's app 26/78 and it isn't a problem.
> From a health point of view it doesn't matter wether it's 45% relative humidity or 75%.
> Ed


Thanks,
I was curious as with my 125 I have a bit of condensation on the windows this year that I did not have before. I was just trying to plan ahead. Not sure whether this new tank will be planted or a reef yet... Depends on what I feel like I guess.

Oh and that pic is great. I'm in awe at the detail and laughing at the look!


----------



## ThomE (Aug 26, 2004)

that pic of the fish is really cool. Who is looking at who? :flick:


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Urkevitz said:


> Teddo, alternanthera can be a pretty slow grower. Your tank looks amazing, the angels are unbeleivable. Have you tryed pygmy chainsword for a groundcover? It is very undemanding.


I had a mixed "bed" with E. tenellus, E. magdalensis/quadricostatus and Sagitaria subulata. It grew very dense with a lot of green algea mainly on the tenellus and with a lot of "dust/mulm" under and between the plants. (see previous pics). I ripped it out because I thought the Alternanthera was not doing well standing between the dense roots of the groundcover, and because of the mentioned problems. Now I am trying to grow a groundcover of quadricostatus, it's still a tadd to dark for tenellus I think ( app 0.5W/gallon). I do intend to get some more T5's though.

Ed


----------



## WolverineFan (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey teddo, are those serpae tetra's or red phantom tetra's that are in some of the pics?


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hyphessobrycon callistus









Ed


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey teddo...Lookin at the last pic of the tank, it is amazing how you planted that 400 gallon tank to look like it is a 125G!! I am in awe of the semi final look. It is definately an inspiration. The angels are an awesome focal point in that tank!!
You got this stuff down bud!! roud:

Lookin at the angle fish, I think the change was a very good thing!! How much better can ya get it? :wink:


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well I did do some moving around today again. Pics will follow tomorow. I'm starting to get to know what I want, I think :icon_roll .
I'm going to enter it in the ADA competition so I have a few weeks left to get everything where I want it roud: 

Ed


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

And then the tank "crashed'.
Suddenly heavy algeablooms broke out, plants started going bad, fish started dying. Never found out why realy, but it broke my heart.
Stopped fertilizing, lowered the lighting, and let it run it's course.
I neglected the tank for a few years, just let the horemanni's take over and a few fish.
Been getting interested more and more again, last year. Originally there was a plan to make a new tank in another location, but these plans are on the backburner at the moment.
Been thinking about making it a new biotope again.
South american ofcourse, and i'd like to get it close to reality, so it's more about finding a spot which could be recreated closely, but also nice plants have to be there.
Luckily more and more biotope videos are available.

For now i try to find out which plants work in the deep tank (and not just only the echinodorus) and stil can be found in natural biotopes.


----------



## Nightspell (May 22, 2013)

Holy crap, now THAT... is a thread resurrection! Tragic, but interesting! Good luck this time around, if your tank can crash like that, I'm worried about mine...


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Still trying tofind out what will grow well in the tank. CO2 on 24/7, fertilising with KNO3 and KHSO4 atm.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That's looking very nice Teddo. I like the lush greenery with the few accents of red.


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Jan 31, 2013)

Man....has it been 8 years? Haha. Nice to see this tank going again.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Handheld video from Samsung S4


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Landmines (Aug 19, 2013)

I really like this tank, it reminds me of a lush forest.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Trim and rescape, want fewer plant spp, but some bigger groups.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Growth after a week, stil trying to find out which plants do good. Eichornia's (diversifolia and azuarea) are doing great.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, with CO2, decent lights, and a fert regime, what plants would NOT do well? Okay, big deep tank: answer is very high light plants. But it seems to me if you are willing to keep up with them, you could grow nearly anything you want in there.

Love love LOVE big tanks!


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

thread resurrection record...gots to be. lovely tank though. jealous!


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Just a quick update









Still working on plantgrowth, and figuring out what works in my setup


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Trimmed and shuffled plants around.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

do i see blue emperor tetras?

thanks,


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

No the blueish ones are Columbian tetras.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome tank. Probably the most natural looking tank I've ever seen.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thx, still working on the setup. I want lush growth with less species, but still pleasing to the eye.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

waw spectacular


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Still working on plantmass and trying to find out what works and what doesn't, in this tank that is.


----------



## thejoe (May 23, 2013)

Love it! the water movement is so nice to see in the plants. Are you going too add some driftwood?


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Not sure yet, it depends if i can get some nice wood. Here in he Netherlands a lot of people use bogwood. The times i used it, it always seems to produce to much debris.
I've seen some realy nice pieces of Manzanita, but shipping it to the Netherlands in a box from the States is cost prohibitive.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Still tinkering around, trying to find what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Love it Teddo! I really like the tall bunches of stems. They look a lot more natural than the stands trimmed to be bushy. :thumbsup:


----------



## AussieDIYFK (Aug 13, 2012)

beautiful tank ted that must be a treat to come home to and relax and enjoy a drink whilst watching the fish swim by, hats off to you mate


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

\

Removed Tonina, moved Hygrophyla and Eichornia


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

great looking tank. enjoyed the video!

thanks,


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Added some reds, some swords and enlarged Staurogyne carpet


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

wow!!! filling in nicely. like a different tank, in a great way!

thanks,


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Update. BBA rearing it's ugly head. Gonna change center back plants, loads of BBA and overall unsightly.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Still working on CO2 trying to get BBA to stop growing.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Just a quick update:


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Update:


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Update:


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

very inteereststting and unique peice of driftwood, kinda reminds of the skeleton of a sunken ship lol


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

lamiskool said:


> very inteereststting and unique peice of driftwood, kinda reminds of the skeleton of a sunken ship lol


I agree, the hardscape really makes a difference in that tank, it looks great.

Whiskey


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thx. I like it too, and so do the fish. I added some pieces of moss in the cracks to attach itself and grow out a bit.


----------



## Saverio (Nov 26, 2006)

Bravo! 

Very nice work! I can just sit in front of a big tank like that all day. 

What are the tank dimensions?


----------



## Speed (Dec 18, 2013)

Amazing tank! Really inspiring!


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Saverio said:


> What are the tank dimensions?


In old world measurements: 200 cm long, left side 80 cm wide, right side 120 cm wide, 80 cm high (75 cm waterdepth). There is a sump under in in three parts wich holds app 350 liter. The system holds app 1800 lit water.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

quick and dirty update:


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

THAT DRIFTWOOD IS EPIC!! Seriously it looks so natural, it really fits your scape nicely and makes it look more 3 dimensional. Kudos to you on such a lovely scape. How big are your angels?? Its hard to tell their size from the pic but im sure in a 400gallon tank they are well over 6" top to bottom


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thx. In the past i had altums in there and they where higher, the big ones are app 6 inches indeed. These are regular pterophyllums from peru (peru altum) and guyana (red spotted).


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Update after cleaning:

DSC_5544_copy by Edvet, on Flickr


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Love it. The wood is perfect.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

What are you going to do about the algae?? Looks pretty bad ATM. Wondering how you plan to deal with it.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I would zap that BBA with some hydrogen peroxide (H2O2), it'll clear it in a matter of days. Very nice and natural tank BTW.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

philipraposo1982 said:


> What are you going to do about the algae?? Looks pretty bad ATM. Wondering how you plan to deal with it.


First come the plants, having those growing wel and fast is most important. I am not bothered by the algae on the wood for now. Pumping in a lot of CO2 and ferts.


----------



## EwDeg (Feb 4, 2014)

My personal preference would be to remove that driftwood piece on the right and add some colorful stems over there. But I still like it as is !


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Came home to an empty CO2 tank (unexpected).
So i decided to go low energy for a while. Raised the lights to the ceiling (5 ft above the substrate), will add floaters. Only 2x 80W T5HO and 2 125 W HQI. See if this kills the BBA. Mostly swordplants in there so it should work.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

rustbucket said:


> Love it. The wood is perfect.


which is what she said....sorry I could not resist.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

I want it!!!


----------



## doggo (Jun 14, 2014)

My humble opinion - you've done a great job; beautiful tank!roud:


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Addes some new swords, martii, cordifolius and 2 amazonicus

DSC_5721_copy by Edvet, on Flickr


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

update: lower light and lots of floaters. Trying to get a more natural feel.Liitle to no new algea, just some remaining BBA.
Lots less work, only give ferts 5 times a week and have continuous waterchanging on (app 50 liter /day).
In the end i want fewer plants in larger groups.
I have Hydrocleys nymphoides, Pistia, Ceratopteris pteroides, Phyllantus fluitans and Limnobium.
DSC_5782_copy by Edvet, on Flickr


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

that dw still reminds me of an ancient sunken ship lol


----------



## wootlaws (Feb 25, 2011)

nice tank, thanks for sharing and updating


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Latest update:
1400pano17102015 by Ed Prust, on Flickr


----------



## JGNYC (Jul 15, 2015)

teddo10 said:


> Latest update:
> 1400pano17102015 by Ed Prust, on Flickr


Awesome tank!

Sorry if I missed it somewhere in the thread, but what fish are those that are next to the angels?


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

The slender ones with just one spot are seudanos trimaculatus.
DSC_5947_copy by Ed Prust, on Flickr
The cichlid ones (spot and stripe) are Biotodoma cupido.
DSC_5970_copy by Ed Prust, on Flickr


----------



## JGNYC (Jul 15, 2015)

Ah! The Pseudanos trimaculatus are quite neat!


----------

